# Hold that pen with Silly Putty



## kiddo (Mar 11, 2007)

Been going bananas trying to get pens to "stay-put" when shooting them.
Almost every idea I tried to keep them from rolling around didn't work or got in the way of the picture. After some frustration I ran out and got one of those little plastic eggs of Silly Putty. Rip off a small piece or two and use it to invisibly hold the pen in place.

Nice


----------



## btboone (Mar 11, 2007)

I use bees wax after seeing a professional do that.  Works well also.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 11, 2007)

Good suggestions!

I use a kneaded eraser


----------



## bob393 (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice idea.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 11, 2007)

I've used several products like HandiTak (yellow) but they all leave an oily stain on my blue cloth. Another product is blue and another is used by museums.  After a few pens I have dark spots on the cloth. 

Bruce, does beeswax leave a stain? 
KIddo, what about the silly putty?
Ron, and what about the eraser?

do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by bob393_
> <br />Nice idea.


----------



## webmonk (Mar 11, 2007)

I second the kneeded eraser. I use Generals brand myself. Supposedly it won't stick to or tarnish your finish like other stuff will.


----------



## btboone (Mar 11, 2007)

The beeswax does not leave a stain.  I get a stick of it made for lubricating jeweler's burrs.  It is stiff enough to hold up a ring at a skew angle without it sagging.


----------



## kiddo (Mar 11, 2007)

I tested it on some of my pens and it doesn't do anything to the finish. And so far, the Plexiglas sheet seems fine. Not sure what it might do to cloth though. But considering it's made for kids it's probably pretty safe. I don't think it would be around long if folks discovered it took the finish off furniture or left greasy stains on the cushions. I remember playing with this stuff when I was a kid so it's been around a long time.


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 11, 2007)

There is also craft or tack putty. It doesn't leave any residue. We use it to hold small pics on our wall. Never thought to use it to hold pens.


----------



## alxe24 (Mar 12, 2007)

Kiddo said:
Been going bananas trying to get pens to "stay-put" when shooting them.

No need to turn into a fruit to hold a pen still. I use Scotch tape  works great and very fast. Scotch brand is nice since it does not live any glue behind itself. So far no problems with the finishes. It even helps on fabric too. 
Just cut a vare short piece of it 3/4" or so and tri fold it as you can see on the pics it is easy and it hold the pen at a rather steep angle.
Hope it helps
Alex






<br />



<br />


----------



## alxe24 (Mar 12, 2007)

By the way, just one piece of tape will do I had two there for educational purposes[]


----------



## arioux (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi,

In professionnal studio, when they want to keep a round object from rolling, they just put a bit of salt on the table, sit the piece on it and blow the excess.  Tiny piece of salt stay under the piece and prevent it from rolling, without showing on the image.

Just think this could help you.

Alfred


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> <br />Hi,
> 
> In professionnal studio, when they want to keep a round object from rolling, they just put a bit of salt on the table, sit the piece on it and blow the excess.  Tiny piece of salt stay under the piece and prevent it from rolling, without showing on the image.
> ...



Great tip. []


----------



## Jamie (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm always afraid that a weird substance will dull the finish. I take a piece of masking tape about 1/8" X 3/8" and roll it into a log, it sticks to most surfaces and won't harm them.


----------

